# Lizard Breeder of the Year, vote for Ty Park!



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Please take a second to click this link and vote for Ty Park of Ty's Lizards for Lizard Breeder of the Year. He is a good friend and has greatly supported North Bay Tegu & Monitor Rescue over the past year with contributing to shipping rescue animals here and to their new homes and has made many donations to support our rescue efforts. Hes an amazing and generous person, constantly donating to conservation and rescue efforts of all kinds and more than deserves this award. Right now, he is in 2nd place and we only have 9 more days to vote. You can vote daily, from your computer, phone and even work!

PLEASE go vote for Ty Park! Thank you!

http://thereptilereport.com/pe/2013/?nomcat=lizardbreederoftheyear2013*


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 24, 2013)

I vote every day!!!


----------

